# looking for a light plow for my truck



## MLLC (Jun 14, 2006)

maybe if i post this in the right topic this time, i'll get some replies I've been entertaining the idea of being lazy this year and putting a plow on my truck. Cost isn't as big as it's weight, as i don't want to overload my truck. It won't be for what i consider commercial purposes, maybe 5 or 6 driveways of family members that i help out in the winter with shoveling. (god i hate doing that) The most important of course is mine, which is gravel and not paved, in case that makes any difference. i was looking at the homesteader, but wanted something a little more than that, maybe the sno-way poly one. my truck is a 2005 GMC 2500HD 6.0l extended cab 4x4, and it has the plow prep package.

so what do you guys think?
Reply With Quote


----------



## jason9696 (Nov 28, 2008)

With a 2500 a standard duty 7 1/2' won't overload your truck at all. I know people have put a lot bigger plows on a 2500 than that. And if cost isn't too huge of a concern, I wouldn't go with the Homesteader, the standard duty plow should hold up better in the long run plowing gravel drives.


----------



## MLLC (Jun 14, 2006)

thanks, i went to a sno-way dealer today and he about laughed when i expressed concern for overloading my truck, he said that the 2500HD of my year is essentially a SRW 1 ton. he said i could go as large as a 9 foot V plow before I met it's design limitations. He recomended the 8' Poly plow, he said the 7.5 wouldn't cover the truck's width when angled.


----------



## BKFC255 (Nov 2, 2007)

get a 8 footer if you are doing driveways, and by the way you could not even put a homesteader on a 3/4 ton. If i were you i would get fisher 8' hd you live in fisher country.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Get an 8' JMO. You could get up to a 9' plow for your truck. Fisher and Boss make a good plow.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Anywhere between an 8-9ft plow would work. Any western, boss, fisher, snoway, or blizzard should do the trick for ya.


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

If you've got a 2500 HD, you really don't need to worry about weight. As others have said, you'd have to have a HUGE commercial plow before you'd worry about weight.

Call your local dealers, and see what they say. Sno-Way makes some good medium weight plows, so does Fisher, Blizzard, Boss and Western (talked to all them about a plow for my truck, which is too small for the medium weight plows they suggest). I don't know about Meyer.

As I said, call your dealers and talk to them, they generally won't lie to you. Or go online, and check the makers' websites and find what would work best for you.


----------



## E Condit (Dec 30, 2004)

*looking for a light plow for my truck ...*

12/7/08

Greetings all...

I'd like to add my 2 cents to this thread. 
I've been plowing for 15 plus years or so wit three different trucks and plows.
I plow my dirt driveway and my mom's dirt driveway.
My last truck was an 89 2500 Chevy with a light duty Western 7'6" "Blade tip" cable control plow. 
With 300,000 miles I had to replace it.
I did so with a used 04 Chevy 2500HD that came with a 7'6" RD Fisher Minute Mount 2 "Edge trip" plow W/ electronic stick control, in great shape. 
My issues...
1) The Western being much lighter did not dig in like an excavator when the ground isn't frozen (even without the skid shoes). 
2) The Western had a more vehicle cutting edge that scraped more than scooped, and didn't dig in as bad when the ground was soft.
3) Hooking up the Minute Mount 2 is a PAIN ON THE A _ _ ! I find the ground freezes and thaws sometimes between hook ups and the height changes. Forget about using a service jack as with the old mounting style plows, doing so can tilt the head gear towards the grill and hood with a scrape or a dent. I had to add a chain that some other Fishers have to prevent this.
4) I also found that I could see the blade lay over on my Western, when it started to dig in and I could pill up on it early. You can't see the edge start to trip and it digs in hard.
5) With my old Western, I could lower the blade just a bit and stop it easily. With the fisher, as soon as you start to drop the blade, it goes all the way down until it either hits planet earth or you quickly lift it back up.

I will say that the Fisher is made well, but I would never buy another heavy edge trip plow here in CT. Perhaps the Fisher works with better with plowing deep snow in ME where the ground is always frozen. I would add that if your only doing paved driveways, the fisher will clean them smooth after taking the skid shoes off.

Everett Condit


----------



## YPLLLC (Dec 4, 2008)

I know Im new to plowing and the forum, but if you are worried about weight go with a Snoway!!!! 8ft Poly. I just bought a 7'6" poly for my tundra and that was because it is the lightest. Also if you get a Snoway make sure to get the down pressure, you can back plow with it really easy. basically pull up to the garage door and drop it and reverse, it will do as good of a job as if you were pushing!!


----------



## MrBigStuff (Oct 4, 2005)

I used to own a 2500 w/ 8' Western Pro plow. I downsized the truck and so had to go with a poly plow due to weight restrictions.

IMO, poly plows are a compromise and only necessary when the truck can't handle a full sized, metal plow. With your truck, you have the luxury of choosing just about any plow in the 8-9ft range. Why compromise? In fact, the extra weight of a full sized plow will make plowing a bit easier on the truck. You can push more weight better with the added mass.

If I was in your position, I'd be looking at a V plow. That is the ultimate in versatility. Makes it so much easier to move the snow just once and stack it in tighter spots. A big plus on any of the residential lots I've had to deal with where space is tight.


----------



## cr252many (Mar 7, 2007)

I have a 7' 6" Western Standard Plow on a 2004 2500HD GMC, crew cab. With my torsion bars jacked all the way up the front end barely dips when I lift the blade. That size and weight is great for home use. Also I would install spring helpers on your front end such as these...


----------



## MLLC (Jun 14, 2006)

when you buy a poly over metal plow what are you compromising? I also noticed that many of the poly plows are a lot more expensive than a comparable metal plow, is that normal?


----------



## MrBigStuff (Oct 4, 2005)

The whole thing is made to be as light as possible. Just take a look at any of the "homeowner" style plows and compare the construction to a full sized, metal plow. It will be obvious that the homeowner plow isn't as strong or durable. I've had both and I can tell you, you have to pay attention when using the lightweight plow. Stuff the full sized plow would shrug off could turn that homeowner plow into a pretzel. The moldboard height is lower too. It's not like you're saving a bundle of money over a full sized plow either. So why choose that route unless you have to?


----------



## DODGE-BOY (Oct 28, 2008)

MLLC;658123 said:


> maybe if i post this in the right topic this time, i'll get some replies I've been entertaining the idea of being lazy this year and putting a plow on my truck. Cost isn't as big as it's weight, as i don't want to overload my truck. It won't be for what i consider commercial purposes, maybe 5 or 6 driveways of family members that i help out in the winter with shoveling. (god i hate doing that) The most important of course is mine, which is gravel and not paved, in case that makes any difference. i was looking at the homesteader, but wanted something a little more than that, maybe the sno-way poly one. my truck is a 2005 GMC 2500HD 6.0l extended cab 4x4, and it has the plow prep package.
> 
> so what do you guys think?
> Reply With Quote


I have a brand new, never used Meyer STL 7.5 complete blade for sale. Perfect for lightweight application.


----------



## MLLC (Jun 14, 2006)

ok guys, i went and looked at a western and Boss plow today, talked to both dealers who are equal distance apart. the BOSS dealer showed me a V plow that was 2 years old for the same price as a new straight blade. aside from having a cool looking plow, does the V configuration benefit the truck? the guy said it would be easier on the truck when pushing. I decided on going with a western 8ft steel plow if i don't go with the V. thanks guys!!!


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

I don't know for sure, but my common sense says that a V will have more snow rolled off of it, and might not be pushing a huge amount of snow in one go like a straight blade.

Does that makes sense?


----------



## MrBigStuff (Oct 4, 2005)

Absolutely. Imagine yourself pushing a straight board versus a V shaped structure- much easier to punch through big drifts or large accumulations with the V. Also consider how much easier it will be to move snow without leaving a constant windrow you have to go back and clean up. Put that V in scoop mode and nothing is going to escape off the side of the plow. It would be a no brainer for me if that deal came along and I had the truck to handle it.


----------



## MLLC (Jun 14, 2006)

ok guys, i went and bought myself a plow today!!! it was the 8'2" BOSS Power-V plow. I'm going tomorrow to have the truck side mount installed, along with a set of Timbrens in the front. we are supposed to get some snow tomorrow night into friday, so we'll see how she holds up. can't wait to get some pics of it. Thanks for all the help


----------

